# Memorial day workouts



## Kheenbish (May 25, 2015)

Just seeing what everyone is doing this year for Memorial day. Usually I'll do the "Murph", as I've seen many others do also, but this year I saw the memorial workout for Pedro 66 while deployed and will complete this one. R.I.P to all who gave everything, you will not be forgotten. 

"Pedro 66 Deadlift Challenge"

-25,000lbs total (5k per crew member)

-50,000lbs total (10k per crew member)

-125,000lbs total (25k per crew member)


----------



## amorris127289 (May 25, 2015)

I am doing Murph because my brothers gym did it, and I have to one up him.


----------

